# Looking for bedroom furnature plans



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

Hello!
I'm new to this forum. I'm a fairly skilled amature with some furnature building experiance.
I spent the past two months remodling -framing, lots of drywall hang'in, wiring and oak trim work... now we have a spitten new master bedroom with new walk in closet.
Looked great....til we moved back in with our 20 year old mismatched furnashings.:wallbash:
*Any tips on locating plans for night stands, chest of drawers, and dressers?* I googled, but nothing has hit me that I've found.
I'm not trying to get freebies, I didnt even find a book at Borders.
(Wifey says thats because few folks have the skill to build furniture):yes:
Any tips would be appreciated!
-Pick


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Pick: welcome aboard...

I know the feeling about matching furniture, especially in the bedroom. 

I'm not sure about where to send you to find plans....but I built this whole bedroom set from scratch, and only had plans for the bed. This is the slatted cherry queen bed plan from a copy of Woodsmith, I believe (it's been a while since I built it.) I then modified the headboard/footboard for panels, as the XO didn't like the bedclothes showing through the footboard. 

Then, once the bed was built, I simply copied the style and design into the nightstands and dressers and armoire. If you have any drawing skills and building experience, you should be able to manage this yourself. Don't wait for the perfect set of plans---they may never come along. I would instead suggest having faith in your abilities and dive head-first into the next piece!

good luck and let us know how it goes....
smitty


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.furnitureplans.com/pi_categories/bedroom

http://www.eplansets.com/bedroom_plans.htm



Yahoo turned up a few things.If still no luck maybe you could do an image search and then ask us how to build a specific piece.


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

> Don't wait for the perfect set of plans---they may never come along. I would instead suggest having faith in your abilities and dive head-first into the next piece!


Yeah, I assumed I'd have to adjust size, number of drawers, and features. I've found a handfull searching the net. I thought it would be nice if I had a sound design plan to simply modify, with the joinery worked out.
Just wanted to see if there was a motherload somewhere that I didnt know about---exhaust all my pre-engineered options. 
Smitty...Your dresser looks great-my style-simple, solid, clean, and not too humoungus. Quality over quantity! Form follows function! Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Smitty I like your bedroom set, great job.:thumbsup:

Pickngrin I found some good furniture woodworking plans on: http://www.U-bild.com


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

The furniture pics look great :thumbsup:


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the links!:yes:


----------



## pickngrin (May 23, 2008)

Here's what I setteled on, http://woodstore.net/cobesu.html nice because its a whole matched set. I'm using cherry, no stain. I have made 2 nightstands...boy, there is economy in making two at once!
almost ready for finishing, I'm turning the feet now-last step.
going for two of the 5 drawer dressers next.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the compilments, everyone....sorry it took me so long to get back. I've been busy on my building project. 

regards,
smitty


----------

